# Bild in mehrere DIN A4's drucken



## kaZuo (11. September 2004)

Hallo,
Ich hoffe ich habe es in der richtigen abteilung gepostet rolleyes: 
Ich will mir aus einem Plexiglas die Silhouette einer Frau aussägen!  

Nun hab ich mir ein Plexiglas (100cm X 50cm)  hab aber das Problem das ich das Bild (600 Pixel X 901 Pixel) irgendwie nicht teilen kann,sodass ich es auf mehreren DIN A4 Seiten ausdrucken kann um es so als Vorlage zu benutzen:

kann mir jemand erklären wie ich das am besten mach

Danke


----------



## Tobias Menzel (11. September 2004)

Hi,

viele Drucker haben eine Funktion für Posterdruck (bzw. Bannerdruck in den Druckeinstellungen), wo Du die Anzahl der Seiten einstellen kannst. Ansonsten teile Dir das Bild mit dem Crop-Tool in Teilbereiche auf (die können sich ja ruhig etwas überlappen) und drucke diese einzeln aus.

In Photoshop lassen sich Teilausdrucke prima unter "Drucken mit Vorschau" positionieren und einrichten.

Gruß


----------



## kaZuo (11. September 2004)

danke

Wo Finde ich das "Crop Tool" in PS?


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. September 2004)

"Crop-Tool" ist englisch für das "Freistellungswerkzeug"


----------



## kaZuo (11. September 2004)

gibts da nicht ein Programm was den Vorgang automatisch erledigt?


----------

